# Heißkleber für PCBs/Elektronik?



## TheBadFrag (11. August 2019)

*Heißkleber für PCBs/Elektronik?*

Ich glaube jeder kennt was ich meine... 

Wenn man größere Bauteile auf einem PCB hat wie z.B. Kondensatoren, dann sind die oft mit so einem weißen Klecks am PCB verklebt.

*Was ist das für ein Zeug?*

Normaler Heißkleber kann es nicht sein, weil der schon meistens ab 80°C weich wird. Das Zeug fühlt sich eher an wie Silikon, wird auch bei 100°C nicht weich und klebt gut. Ich hab schon ne ganze Weile danach gesucht aber nix brauchbares gefunden.


----------



## Captn (11. August 2019)

*AW: Heißkleber für PCBs/Elektronik?*

Mir fällt jetzt auf die Schnelle nur Wärmeleitkleber ein. Der hält je nach Anwendungsbereich auch mehr als 150°C aus.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## dekay55 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Heißkleber für PCBs/Elektronik?*

Das is schon Silikon, nur kein Essigbassierender Sondern Industrie Zeug, damals zu meiner Zeit als ich in der Leiterplatinen Entwicklung und Fertigung war, war Dow Corning dein Hersteller, 
Hier is das zeug 
https://de.farnell.com/dowsil-formerly-dow-corning/3145-clear/silicone-adh-3145-clr-310ml/dp/8793476

Kannst dich hier bisl Austoben, da gibts alle möglichen Füllstoffe ( unter die Kategorie fällt es ) 
https://de.farnell.com/c/chemikalie...sigdichtung?brand=dowsil-formerly-dow-corning


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. August 2019)

*AW: Heißkleber für PCBs/Elektronik?*

Super danke!

Hätte nicht gedacht das es wirklich Silikon ist, das sieht immer aus wie Heißkleber.


----------



## dekay55 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Heißkleber für PCBs/Elektronik?*

Es kann auch Heißkleber sein, der ist im Industriellen bereich ne komplett andere sache wie dattn zeug ausm Baumarkt, allerdings weiß ich da nicht wie man als Endkunde rankommt


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. August 2019)

*AW: Heißkleber für PCBs/Elektronik?*

Ich hol mir dieses Dowsil mal, ich denke das ist genau was ich brauche.


----------



## The_Freak (11. August 2019)

*AW: Heißkleber für PCBs/Elektronik?*

Du holst dir wirklich für 100€ eine Tube Silikon? 
Industriestandard hin oder her, meinst du wirklich, da reicht nichts anderes?


----------



## dekay55 (11. August 2019)

*AW: Heißkleber für PCBs/Elektronik?*

Wenn man was baut und das Verkauft oder wenn man es einfach richtig machen will dann kommen Kompromisse eben nicht in Frage, zumal für die Anwendung gibts leider nix anderes, Silikon zerstört Kupfer ( die Essigsäure darin ) Heißkleber ist Heiß und zerstört ggf Elektronik ( Industrie"heiß"Kleber wird bei viel niedrigeren Temperaturen verarbeitet. Und Downsil ist bisl mehr als "nur" Silikon bzw was ganz anderes als das Silikon was nen Normalsterblicher bekommt. Ma abgesehen davon, kann er ja auch ne 30€ Dose Tube nehmen oder oder oder. Wenns gebraucht wird, dann wirds gebraucht da wird nicht aufs Geld geschaut, das ganz einfach.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. August 2019)

*AW: Heißkleber für PCBs/Elektronik?*



The_Freak schrieb:


> Du holst dir wirklich für 100€ eine Tube Silikon?
> Industriestandard hin oder her, meinst du wirklich, da reicht nichts anderes?


100€? Die Tube gibts für 5-10€.  Wenns nix taugt, dann fliegt die in den Müll, das werde ich noch verkraften.


----------



## The_Freak (12. August 2019)

*AW: Heißkleber für PCBs/Elektronik?*

Bin den Links von dekay55 gefolgt, die 310ml Tube kostet da stolze 100€+.
Für 5-10€ wäre ich aber auch dabei, so teuer ist ja auch das Uhu Silikon fürs köpfen


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. August 2019)

*AW: Heißkleber für PCBs/Elektronik?*

Ja die Preise auf der Seite sind totale Phantasiepreise. Machen die wahrscheinlich absichtlich damit keine Privatpersonen dort kaufen.


----------

